# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى ثيمات النوكيا شروحات :  » طريقة حذف ثيمات نوكيا الجيل الثالث نهائياً وبشكل سهل

## AMR@RAMZI

*في الكثير من الاوقات نقوم  بتثبيت الثيمات وعندما نحاول حذفها او ازالتها لا نجدها في مدير  التطبيقات,,, هنا تكمن المشكلهع  عندما لا نرى اسم الثيم في مدير التطبيقات  كيف لنا ان نحذفه؟.. الطريقه سهله جدا وسنقوم بشرحها هنا ان شاء الله*  *الطريقة سهلة جدا ومن خلال الكمبيوتر*  *نقوم بتركيب  الميموري في قارئ الذاكره*  *Card Reader*  *أو نقوم بتوصيل  الجوال عن طريق الكيبل  ونختار وضع*  *تخزين كبير السعه*  *ثم نتبع الشرح*

----------

